# Cute Mischief!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sitting having my coffee this morning and I hear a noise I've not heard before.. I recognised the puppy plonking down the stairs, but the other wooshing rustling noise I just didn't recognise!! Laughed so hard! Now I know! Lola was looking at Nina and the loo roll with the most drab, uninterested expression, then looking at me as if I was a crazy lady for laughing so hard!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a helpful girl. Just fetching it down for you mummy xxxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol a little andrex poo xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Nina, you ARE having fun!  With a face as cute as yours you'll get away with anything.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nina you're far too cute for your own good 

No problems with the stairs now.... ;

xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess you have proof of "who done it" ha! Can't blame Lola for that one Too cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina is too cute for your own good. Does Lola give you the"do you see what she did now" look? I get it from Jake all the time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, that's funny - this was one of Ralph's tricks.
I bet she can get away with anything can't she Ruth?
And I bet Lola just stands by watching in horror at her cheeky antics!? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is too cute for your own good. Does Lola give you the"do you see what she did now" look? I get it from Jake all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Yep Donna! That's the look!! 

I wish I could have gotten Nina's face when I caught her! It was priceless! She looked so so proud of herself!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha, that's funny - this was one of Ralph's tricks.
> I bet she can get away with anything can't she Ruth?
> And I bet Lola just stands by watching in horror at her cheeky antics!? X


She is just too cute! I find it all very amusing! 

Lola does look at me as if I should be scolding Nina sometimes... I leave that up to Lola. I'm in it for the fun factor! Love the puppy antics!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bet she was sooo proud of herself.......it will be that lovely leather bag next!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. Or the expensive shoes 

Well she is a teething puppy after all


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah naughty but very cute with it! Like you, I love those puppy days too! x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When you wrote about hearing a sound you had never heard before it reminded me of a strange chewing sound I noticed a few weeks back. Too quiet + odd sound turned out to be the two of them chewing on the metal ends of the leather strap on my Louis bag. When I got there they each had an unswallowable piece in their mouth and look of "what?" on their faces. My bad for leaving the bag on the floor but were there any negative consequences for them? Nope, maybe slightly larger and firmer poo. I actually think it helped their system. Good thing their so cute.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh soo cute the puppy months. George use to dive into the bathroom if the door was left open to grab the toilet paper so naughty but so funny a chocolate andrex puppy. He will still do it now if given the chance and loves to run off with the empty roll haha little love.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee Ruth, it must be catching!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh just too cute for words!!!


----------

